# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Eυχάριστα νέα

## μαρια ν

Καλημερα ,μετα απο καιρο το ζευγαρακι μου κοκατιλ εχει κανει 5 αυγα το πρωτο γεννηθηκε στις 12 φεβρουαριου
εκανα ωοτοσκοπηση και εχουμε 5 στα 5 γονιμα αυγα ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να εχουμε και μωρακια,
γιατι απο κοκατιλ θα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα εχω ελπιζω μωρα,σε καμια εβδομαδα θα αρχιζουν να σκανε
τα μωρα ,εχω αγορασει για καλο και κακο κρεμουλα ,οταν γεννηθουν τα μικρα χρειαζεται να βαλω κατι αλλο
για ενισχυση στους γονεις εκτος απο αυγοτρφη? ::

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Μαρακι!!!!!  Συνεχισε με αυγοτροφη, οταν σκανε τα μικρα στα 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης εγω βαζω μια κουταλια της σουπας σκονη που φτιαχνουμε την κρεμα!!!  το αυγο το τρωνε τα κοκατιλακια σου????? αν ναι, ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση για να κανεις την αυγοτροφη σου λιγο πιο μαλακη αλλα και πιο θρεπτικη!

----------


## μαρια ν

Δυστυχως φρεσκο αυγο δεν τρωνε τους δινω εμποριου και τηντσακιζουν.

----------


## mitsman

εχεις δοκιμασει να βαλεις στο μουλτι ενα αυγο να πατησεις 2-3 φορες το κουμπακι να το κανει κομματακια το αυγο, ΟΧΙ αλοιφη!!!! και να τα ανακατεψεις??? δοκιμασε το αν θες!!!! αξιζει... οχι οτι θα εχεις προβλημα!!! ποια αυγοτροφη παιρνεις???

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μπράβο Μαρία!!!! Με το καλό να σκάσουν μύτη τα μικρά και να γεμίσεις κοκατιλομωράκια!!!!!

----------


## tarirs

Μπραβο μαρακι,αντε με το καλο..θα τα κρατησεις...???

----------


## μαρια ν

εχω δοκιμασει αλλα δεν το τρων ,δοκιμασα και την αυγοτροφη με κους κους αλλα δεν τους αρεσε
τουλαχιστον τρωνε την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη

----------


## μαρια ν

Eκτος ομως αποτα κοκατιλ περιμενω μωρακια και απο τα love μου που δεν προλαβα να βγαλω 
την φωλια απο το πρωτο μωρακι τους που δεν ειναι ουτε 2μηνων σημερα στις 16 φεβρουαριου μου καναν
αυγα ετσι το μικρο το εβαλα σε αλλο κλουβακι γιατι ο μπαμπας του το ψιλοδαγκωνε

----------


## ninos

Μαρία, 

τους αρέσει η έτοιμη γιατί έχει ζάχαρη μέσα ! Δοκίμασε σε δική σου αυγοτροφή να προσθέσεις μέσα ριζάλευρο και λίγο γλυκάνισο. Σε πρώτη φάση βάλε μέσα και λίγη έτοιμη για να τα ξεγελάσεις, αλλά σιγά - σιγά σταμάτα να προσθέτεις έτοιμη. Με το ριζαλευρο και το γλυκανισο, θα πάρει γεύση και άρωμα σαν τις αγοραστές

----------


## μαρια ν

Το ρυζαλευρο ειναι αυτο που ειναι και κρεμες για μωρα?

----------


## ninos

Ναι, είναι το ρυζάλευρο για μώρα. Είναι της ετιαρείας Γιώτης και το έχουν άλα τα super-market. Να πάρεις το σκέτο οχι την κρέμα και οχι αυτά που έχουν γεύση, π.χ βανίλια.

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Μαρια με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν τα μωρακια σου

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ την αυγοτροφη την εδωσες αφαιρωντας την ετοιμη ; αν οχι τοτε για αυτο δεν σου την προτιμησανε .αν ναι τοτε αν δοκιμασανε και την αφησανε ,παμε για κατι αλλο .αν δεν δοκιμασανε επρεπε να τα αφησεις για 2-3 ωρες μονο με αυτη ωστε να αναγκαστουν να δοκιμασουν  και πιστευω οτι ισως η συνεχεια να ηταν η επιθυμητη .αν πρεπει ομως να δοκιμασεις κατι αλλο (γιατι την παροχη και φρεσκου αυγου ή εστω σε μορφη κεικ δικιας σου επιλογης φρεσκου αυγου και οχι αφυδατωμενου οπως στις ετοιμες ,την θεωρω πληρως απαραιτητη ! )  τοτε εχεις την επιλογη του να φτιαξεις μια ευκολη αυγοτροφη αυτου του τυπου*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*ειτε αυγοψωμο 
*ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους*το ρυζαλευρο που λενε τα παιδια ειναι το << ανθος ορυζης >> στο μπλε κουτι .εχει και πρεβιοτικα μεσα (φρουκτοολιγοζακχαριτες ) 


Αντε με το καλο 5 στα 5 !

----------


## μαρια ν

Εφτιαξα την αυγοτροφη εμποριου με κους κους αλλα δεν τους αρεσει θα δοκιμασω καιαυτο που λες Δημητρη 
και θα δουμε τα μπατζυ μου παντως τρωνε το φρεσκο αυγουλακι τα κοκατιλ και τα love οχι αν και προσπαθησα.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Δλδ τα λαβ που ειπες οτι μεγαλωσαν ενα μωρακι ηδη , το μεγαλωσαν με την αυγοτροφη του εμποριου?? 
Με το καλο να βγουν τα τσουλουφακια σου!!

----------


## μαρια ν

> Δλδ τα λαβ που ειπες οτι μεγαλωσαν ενα μωρακι ηδη , το μεγαλωσαν με την αυγοτροφη του εμποριου?? 
> Με το καλο να βγουν τα τσουλουφακια σου!!


ναι με αυγοτροφη εμποριου και τιποτα αλλο εκτος το σουπιοκοκαλο ,τα σπορακια,και εβαζα και ασβεστιο στο 
νερομεχρι που εσκασε το μωρακι.

----------


## ria

μαρια μου με το καλο ολα σου τα μωρακια!!!!!!! περιμενουμε και φωτο με τα ζουζουνια σου οταν με το καλο σκασουν τα αυγα!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Σας ευχαριστω ολους,οταν σκασουν τα μωρα να ειστε σιγουροι οτι θα βαλω πολλες φωτο με τα μωρακια. ::

----------


## mitsman

εχω δει να μεγαλωνουν νεοσσοι και μονο με σπορια.... αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι αυτο ειναι σωστο!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ναι σιγουρα δεν ειναι σωστο...αλλα αμα δεν τρωνε αυγο, ουτε ευγοτροφη παρα μονο του εμποριου τοτε τι επιλογες υπαρχουν??

----------


## μαρια ν

Τους εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα για να φανε το αυγο αλλα δεν το τρωνε ,τους εφτιαξα και αυγοτροφη 
με rusk της quiko αλλα τιποτα, θα δοκιμασω και την συνταγη του jk21 πουμου ειπε και θα σας πω εαν θα το φανε.

----------


## mitsman

σκεψου τι γινεται και με τους ανθρωπους... αλλα παιδια μεγαλωνουν με τις καλυτερες διατροφικες βασεις και αλλα με τις χειροτερες.... στα χωρια οπου οι γνωσεις ηταν και ειναι περιορισμενες δεν βγαινουν υγιεστατα παιδια?????

στο δικο σου παιδι τι θα κανεις??? ποια απο τις δυο μεθοδους θα διαλεξεις!????

τωρα επειδη μιλαμε για πουλια.... και επειδη ξερω ποσο στριμενα ειναι με το φαι..... ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα!:

----------


## panos70

Αφου θελουν αγοραστη αυγοτροφη αστα στη αγοραστη γιατι να τα παιδεψεις ,φρουτα και πολυβιταμινη θα συμπληρωνουν τις βιταμινες

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλημερα σημερα το πρωι ακουσα ενα μωρακι απο τα κοκατιλ ανοιξα την φωλια και ειδα μια μικρη τρυπουλα
σε ενα αυγο και ακογεται η φωνουλα του μωρου,εχουν περασει σχεδον 3ωρες αλλα ακομα δεν βγηκε 
ενα αλλο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι απο το πρωι η θυλυκια δεν αφηνει τον αρσενικο να μπει στην 
φωλια και του ορμαει συνεχεια,αυτος ο καημενος δεν την πειραζει αυτη εγινε ξαφνικα κακιστρο. :Jumping0045:

----------


## jk21

φοβαται για το μικρο της .θελει να ελεγχει εκεινη την κατασταση ,μην της το πειραξει .αυξησε την υγρασια στην περιοχη .απο την μερια του αυγου που δεν εχει σπασει αν θες με χλιαρο νερο (40 βαθμων ) σε ενα βαμβακι σχετικα στυμμενο  ,ακουμπα ελαφρως το αυγο αν εχεις προσβαση .

----------


## μαρια ν

Τους εχω βαλει μια βρεγμενη πετσετα πανω στην φωλια για υγρασια ,το αυγο μπορω να το πιασω αλλα
φοβαμαι να τοβρεξω.

----------


## jk21

φροντισε η πετσετα (καλη κινηση ) να βρεχτει με νερο γυρω στους 50 β .θα πεσει συντομα πιο κατω θα κρατα και ζεστο το χωρο .το κρυο νερο ισως δημιουργησει προβλημα .αν φοβασαι μην ακουμπας το αυγο .πιστευω η πετσετα θα βοηθησει

----------


## μαρια ν

Δημητρη τωρα εβαλα την πετσετα στους βαθμους που μου ειπες δεν ηξερα οτι πρεπει να ειναι ζεστη.
το αυγο δεν φοβαμαι να το πιασω πιστευεις πως ειναι καλυτερο απο την πετσετα να ναι να το κανω.
το αυγο εχει μια τρυπα αλλα μεσα του δεν βλεπεις γιατι εχει μια λεπτη πετσουλα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

εχουν περασει αρκετρς ωρες...Μηπως να το αφαιρεσει μονη της?

----------


## μαρια ν

Φοβαμαι λιγο να το κανω θα περιμενω λιγο ακομα και θα δω,με τι εργαλειο να ξεφλουδισω το αυγο?

----------


## jk21

για την ζεστη πετσετα το λεω για καλο και κακο .δεν εχω εμπειρια με κρυα αλλα καλα ειναι να μην υπαρχει μια πηγη κρυου κοντα στη φωλια 

Νικο στα καναρινια εχω δει διαδικασια που ξεκινα το πρωι και τελειωνει μεσημερι .σιγουρα δεν ειναι λιγες ωρες αλλα ας περιμενει λιγο ακομα 

αν προχωρα η ωρα ομως χωρις εξελιξη απο το μικρο εσωτερικο (και κυριως αν σταματησει να το νοιωθει ) να επεμβει στην φαδια πλευρα του αυγου οπου υπαρχει ο χωρος του αερα και δεν κινδινευει να πληγωθει το μωρο με μια καρφιτσα απο την μερια του κεφαλιου της αλλα σιγα σιγα .βοηθητικα .αν δεν εχει υπαρξει καμμια κινηση του μικρου πανω απο μισαωρο να ξεκινησεις με βρεγμενο βαμβακι με απλη επαφη οχι πιεση πανω του

----------


## μαρια ν

Παιδια γινεται να ακουσα το μωρο χωρις να εχει τρυπουλα?γιατι τωρα που ειδα τα αυγα μαλλον κουτσουλια 
ειναι και οχι τρυπουλα σημερα ομως σιγουρα θα βγει μωρο κοιταξα με τα χερια μου 
 ολα τα αυγα αλλα δεν ειδα τρυπουλα αλλα κοιταζω συνεχεια την φωλια για να δω τι γινεται,παντως 
η θυλυκια συνεχιζει να του ορμαει.

----------


## jk21

ναι εχω ακουσει και αλλες φορες οτι προς το τελος ακουγονται καποια .ασε την πετσετα οπως σου ειπα και ολα θα πανε καλα .ισως θελει να βοηθησει στο σπασιμο και ο αρσενικος αλλα εκεινη τον φοβαται

----------


## μαρια ν

Θα περιμενω και θα σας ενημερωνω σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας ,οποτε αναμενω. ::

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μαρία άντε με το καλό να εξελιχθούν όλα!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλημερα σημερα τα ξημερωτα γεννηθηκε το πρωτο μωρακι μας,δεν μπορω να το δω γιατι καθεται 
η μαμα του και δεν το βλεπωοταν καταφερω να το δω υποσχομαι να βαλω πολλες φωτο :: 
εχτες δοκιμασα και τους εδωσα και την αυγοτροφη που μου ειπατε,1αυγο το εβαλα στο μουλτι
μια κουταλια κρεμα για νεοσσους και μια κουταλια ανθος ορυζης,δεν το περιμενα αλλα φαγανε 
αρκετο τους αρεσε,σας ευχαριστω για την συνταγη.

----------


## panaisompatsos

> Παιδια γινεται να ακουσα το μωρο χωρις να εχει τρυπουλα?γιατι τωρα που ειδα τα αυγα μαλλον κουτσουλια 
> ειναι και οχι τρυπουλα σημερα ομως σιγουρα θα βγει μωρο κοιταξα με τα χερια μου 
> ολα τα αυγα αλλα δεν ειδα τρυπουλα αλλα κοιταζω συνεχεια την φωλια για να δω τι γινεται,παντως 
> η θυλυκια συνεχιζει να του ορμαει.


Καλημέρα, να σου ζήζει το μικρό.
Στα μπάτζι μου άκουγα το πουλάκι απο το μεσημέρι και ενω αυτο ήταν μεσα στο αυγο!!!
Κατα το απόγευμα είχε ήδη ανοίξει το μισο αυγο και προσπαθούσε να βγεί.
Εκείνη την ώρα δέν αντεξα να το βλέπω να ΄΄βασανίζεται΄΄ και έτσι το πήρα στα χέρια μου και με πολύ απαλές κινήσεις το...ξεγέννησα, 15 Δεκεμβρίου του 2011 αυτο, τωρα ο ΄΄Λευτέρης΄΄ (ήτανε του Αγίου Ελευθερίου) είναι μια χαρα...

----------


## Kostakos

Τι ωραια ΜΑρια εισαι ευλογημενη!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Παιδια το μεσημερι που ειδα τα κοκατιλακια ειναι 2 :: .

----------


## ria

μαρακι μου να σου ζησουν τα μπεμπακια!!!!!!!  :Jumping0045:

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι  και με το καλο να βγουν και αλλα μωρακια

----------


## μαρια ν

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα .

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Μαρία ! Φαντάζομαι την χαρά σου  :Happy:

----------


## μαρια ν

Περιτο να σας πω οτι εχω ξετρελαθει απο την χαρα μου ,σημερα εσκασε και το τριτο μωρακι 
ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα .Σημερα ειναι η 2 μερα ζωης για τα 2 πρωτα μωρακια λογικα 
απο σημερα αρχιζουν το ταισμα οι γονεις?γιατι ειναι μικρουλικα και δεν μπορεσα να δω καλα 
τον προλοβο τους,αλλα τα ακουω να τσιριζουν μερικες φορες. :Jumping0045:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αμα τσιριζουν τοτε σημαινει πως τα ταϊζουν.....Ολα πανε καλα αλλα εχε το νου σου κι εσυ

----------


## vikitaspaw

Τελεια!!! Τυχερουλα! Μακαρι να χουμε 5 στα 5! Αναμενουμε...Α! κ φωτος θελουμε!!

----------


## lilith

τελεια με το καλό κ τα 5!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Σημερα το πρωι γεννηθηκε και το τριτο μωρακι, τωρα το απογευμα κοιταξα τα μικρα και τα ειδα ταισμενα ευτυχως τρωνε και το αυγο το τριμμενο . ::

----------


## mitsman

Ολα τελεια θα πανε Μαρια γιατι κανεις παραπανω απο οσα περνανε απο το χερι σου!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

3/3...Εχε το νου σου απο εδω και περα για το μικροτερο.....Πολλες φορες τα μικρα δεν τα καταφερνουν γιατι παρεμποδιζονται απο τα μεγαλυτερα την ωρα του φαγητου

----------


## lenia

μπράβο υπέροχα!!!! μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να μεγαλώσουν υγιέστατα όλα τους!

----------


## μαρια ν

Οι πρωτες μας ::  
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
θα προσπαθησω αυριο να βγαλω καλυτερες γιατι αυτες ειναι λιγο θαμπες παρολαυτα  αυτα ειναι τα μωρουλακια μου τα ζουζουνικα :Jumping0045:

----------


## Kostakos

Mαρια να σου ζησουν να τα χιλιασουν, σκεφτεσαι να τα ταϊσεις στο χερι?

----------


## μαρια ν

Εαν τα ταισω μετα τις 20-25 μερες,μονο εαν υπαρξει προβλημα και δεν τα ταιζουν οι γονεις θα
επεμβω νωριτερα αν και ευχομαι να μην συμβει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Kostakos

μονο και μονο που θα εχεις μωρακια θα ειναι τελεια!

----------


## mitsman

Ζουμε ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΕΣ στιγμες.... γινεται να αισθανεσαι πιο ομορφα?? δεν γινεται!!!! ειναι τελεια!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ααααα...μωρακια κοκατιλακια!!! Τι καλααααα!!! Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Σημερα το πρωι ακουσα το μωρο μεσα απο το 5 αυγουλακιτου, το τεταρτο μωρακι ηταν νεκρο μεσα στο αυγο 
το ανοιξα γιατι ημουν σιγουρη οτι ηταν νεκρο  δυστυχως δεν ξερω γιατι εγινε αυτο, αλλα ειμαι χαρουμενη

με τα υπολοιπα 3 μωρακια και μεχρι αυριο το πολυ θα εχω και το τεταρτο κοκατιλακι.

----------


## mitsman

και γιατι το ανοιξες βρε Μαρια???? ποτε δεν το κανουμε αυτο... δεν υπαρχει λογος!!!! αν ηταν ζωντανο μια στο εκατομυριο????  τελος παντων!!!!!!!!

ΚΟΚΑΤΙΛΟΜΩΡΑΚΙΑ...... να βγαζεις πολλες πολλες φωτογραφιουλες με τα μικρακια για τον επομενο διαγωνισμο φωτογραφιας!!! χε χε χεχε

----------


## μαρια ν

Πριν το ανοιξω εκανα ωοτοσκοπηση και φαινονταν διαφορετικο απο το 5αυγουλακι που ακουγα και το μωρο
απο μεσα,ηταν κανονικα σχηματισμενο αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω τι συνεβει σε αυτο το πουλακι.

----------


## mitsman

εγω νομιζω ηταν ζωντανο να σου πω την αληθεια μου!!!!! αλλα δεν πειραζει!!!!!!  ηταν διαφορετικο γιατι ειχε διαφορα 2 μερες!!! η για οποιοδηποτε αλλο λογο!!!!

δεν πειραζει! τωρα....

----------


## μαρια ν

To αυγο ειχε μια μικρη μαυρη τρυπουλα εχτες αργα το βραδυ και αφου σημερα το πρωι δεν ειδα να βγει 
εκανα ωοτοσκοπηση και φαινονταν μικροτερο και διαφορετικο απο το αυγουλακι που θα βγει αυριο το πρωι το 
οποιο τα ακουσα και μεσα απο το αυγο,τωρα οτι εγινε ,εγινε για καλο το εκανα αλλα ισως να μην επρεπε
την επομενη φορα δεν θα το ξανακανω.

----------


## vicky_ath

Από την στιγμή που το έμβρυο θα κάνει την πρώτη τρυπούλα στο αυγό μπορεί να χρειαστούν ως και 36 ώρες για να εκκολαφθεί.... επίσης ένα αυγό κοκατίλ μπορεί να χρειαστεί από 18-21 μέρες κλωσσήματος..
Εσύ πως ήξερες ότι εκείνο το συγκεκριμένο αυγό έπρεπε να εκκολαφθεί σήμερα??? Είχες σημειώσει αριθμούς στα αυγά και υπολόγισες ακριβώς την ημερομηνία εκκόλαψης του καθενός???
Εύχομαι να ήταν όντως νεκρό το πουλάκι αν και δεν το πιστευω ούτε και εγώ...

Να σου ζήσουν τα υπόλοιπα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## μαρια ν

Ν α ρωτησω και κατι ακομα?Κανει αφου βγει και το τελευταιο μωρο να βαλω μια μπανιερα με νερο και 
οικολογικο μηλοξυδο να κανουν κανα μπανακι οι γονεις?Γιατι τοσο καιρο με τα αυγουλακια δεν τους
εβαλα καθολου.

----------


## μαρια ν

Και οι καινουργιες φωτο των μικρων
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us κοιταξε εαν μπορειτε το αυγο με την μαυρη γραμμη ειναι αυτο που ανοιξα που ειχε την μαυρη τρυπιτσα

----------


## Kostakos

Αχχ τι γλυκουλια!!! να σου ζησουν!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μαρία όλα να εξελιχθούν με το καλό και να γεμίσει το σπίτι σου κοκατιλοφωνούλες!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ria

μαρακι μου να σου ζησουν οι ομορφιες σου!!!!!!!! να τα καμαρωσεις ολα στο κλαδι!!!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Σας ευχαριστω, το ενα μωρακι δεν εχει μαυρα τα ματια ειναι αχρωμα, σαν να μην εχει υπαρχει περιπτωση να 
εχει κοκκινα ματια σαν την μαμα του και να μην ειναι μαυρα?

----------


## panos70

Να χαιρεσαι τα μωρακια σου Μαρια,και να τα δεις γρηγορα στο κλαδι

----------


## jk21

Μαρια να τα χαιρεσαι ! ειτε νεκρο ειτε ζωντανο να ηταν καλα ειναι να κανουμε υπομονη και να το ανοιγουμε αργοτερα .δεν πειραζει οτι και να συνεβει ...

----------


## μαρια ν

Να ρωτησω κατι,το μικροτερο μωρο που γεννηθηκε εχτες ειδα οτι μαλλον δεν το ταιζουν τα αλλα ειδα τον προλοβο τους και ειναι ταισμενα ενω το 
μικρο ειναι αδειος ο προλοβος του  θα ξαναδω αργοτερα,μηπως χρειαστει δυστυχως να επεμβω ελπιζω να μην παθει τιποτα.

----------


## betty

Να σου ζήσουν Μαρία!!!! Είναι υπέροχα!!!!

----------


## jk21

αν ειδες χθες τον προλοβο αδειο ειναι οκ .αν το ειδες σημερα δεν ειναι καθολου καλο αν περνανε οι ωρες και δεν αλλαζει .περιμενουμε ...

----------


## μαρια ν

Σημερα το πρωι ειδα τον προλοβο του μωρου και το ειχαν ταισει,τα μεγαλυτερα του αδερφια τρωνε τοσο 
πολυ που ειναι λες και θα σκασουν με τοσο φαι μακαρι να συνεχισουν οι γονεις να ταιζουν και το μικρο
παρακολουθω συχνα για να ειμαι σιγουρη.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καλά κάνεις Μαρία!!!! Αφού είσαι σε "επιφυλακή" όλα θα πάνε καλά!  :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Να σου ζησουν τα μικρακια σου Μαρια κ μακαρι ολα να συνεχισουν οπως τωρα καλα! Τωρα οσο για το μικρο που λες οτι ειναι σαν να μην εχει ματια, ειναι απο ελειψη μελανινης, δλδ το μικρο σου κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα χει κοκκινα ματακια οπως η μαμα του που λες κ πιθανοτατα θα ναι ανοιχτοχρωμο λουτινο ή αλμπινο. Θυμισε μου λιγο οι γονεις τι χρωματα εχουν??

----------


## jk21

εσυ ξερεις τον χωρο της φωλιας καλυτερα αλλα αν ειναι ευκολο να επεμβαινεις αν το καπακωνουνε τα μεγαλα ,να το φερνεις σε οπτικη επαφη με τους γονεις .αν βλεπεις να μενει ακομα  πιο πισω σε μεγεθος να ταισεις και συ (παντα συμφωνα με τους κανονες στο αρθρο της πωλινας )  ,βαζοντας στην κρεμα και βιταμινες που να εχουν απαραιτητα και αμινοξεα στη συσταση (μεθειονινη ,λυσινη και αν γινεται και τρυπτοφανη )

----------


## μαρια ν

οι γονεις ειναι αυτοι
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.usστην πρωτη ειναι η Κοκο και στην δευτερη 
ειναι οScooby.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πανεμορφοι......Φαντασου τα μικρα πως θα βγουν

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μαρία αν το μήλο πέσει κάτι από την μηλιά, τα θα είναι πανέμορφα τα μικρά!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Επειδη αργησα να σας βαλω φωτο σας τις βαζω μαζεμενες να τα μωρακια μου
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

χε χε  χε χε..... τι μωρακια πανεμορφα ειναι αυτα?????? καλα ειναι κουκλακια!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Πανέμορφα αυτα τα γκριζακια θέλω να τα ζουλιξω θα στα κλεψωωωωωω

----------


## ria

τι ομορφα μπεμπακιααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααα κουκλια!!!!!!!!!!! φτου φτου!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τσουλουφακια!!! Τσουλουφακια!!! Πολλα Τσουλουφακια!!!

Να σου ζησουν!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Να σου ζησουν Μαρια !!! φατσουλες !!!

----------


## Kostakos

Θα τρελαθώ!!!! Τι κουκλιά είναι αυτά?

----------


## μαρια ν

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ,παντα ηθελα να εχω και εγω ενα ταπερ με κοκατιλακια ,τα 2 τα γκριζακια θα τα χαρισω σε φιλαρακια και το κιτρινακι θα 
το κρατησω εγω

----------


## lenia

πανέμορφα πραγματικά!!!!!!!!!! μπράβο!!!!!!!! καλότυχα να 'ναι!!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Καθυστερησαμε αλλα εδω ειμαστε με νεες φωτο και σε δικο μας κλουβακι

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vicky_ath

Τι όμορφααααααααα!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!

*Γιατί από τόσο νωρίς σε δικό τους κλουβάκι??? Τα ταίζεις εσύ?

----------


## jk21

να σου ζησουν !!!! φτερωτα και μη !!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μαρία να σου ζήσουν! Λατρεύω τα lutino!! Αναρωτιέμαι, πώς και βγήκε lutino από γονείς γκρι νομίζω είναι το ζευγαράκι σου ή κάποιο είναι pied?
To γκριζάκι - μαυράκι σου, μοιάζει με τη δική μου μαυρούκα, την Ζάχερ! Το άλλο γκρίζο, το χάρισες;;;
Πράγματι, δεν είναι πολύ μικρά ακόμη, για να έχουν και κλουβί;;; Τα τάισες καθόλου και στο χέρι;;;;

----------


## kaveiros

Κουκλάκιαααα :Happy:  Όσα μωράκια και να δω κάθε μέρα στις φωτογραφίες...δεν τα χορταίνω. Να μας βάλεις ξανά φωτογραφίες σε λίγες μέρες λοιπόν :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

> Μαρία να σου ζήσουν! Λατρεύω τα lutino!! Αναρωτιέμαι, πώς και βγήκε lutino από γονείς γκρι νομίζω είναι το ζευγαράκι σου ή κάποιο είναι pied?


Ο μπαμπάς ήταν προφανώς φορέας lutino.. και το μικρό που βγήκε είναι κοριτσάκι!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Πανεμορφα!!!! ΝΑ σου ζησουν Μαρακι!!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Τα ταιζω εγω απο 34 ημερων σχεδον,  σημερα ειναι 45 ημερων γι αυτο ειναι σε δικο τους κλουβι[απο το Πασχα
αφου χαρισα τα δυο γκριζακια ειναι στο κλουβι μονο το λουτινακι] η μαμα των μικρων ειναι γκριζοκιτρινη με κοκκινα
ματια οποτε πιστευω πως καποιος απο τους γονεις της ισως να ηταν λουτινο,παντως θα ηθελα να ξερω τι ειναι το
μικρο λουτινακι αν και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι κοριτσακι

----------


## vicky_ath

> Ο μπαμπάς ήταν προφανώς φορέας lutino.. και το μικρό που βγήκε είναι κοριτσάκι!


Μαρία μάλλον δεν το είδες που στο έγραψα παραπάνω! Απο τους γονείς του αρσενικού έχει πάρει το γονίδιο η μικρή σου και ναι, είναι κοριτσάκι 100%!

----------


## Kostakos

Μαρία όλα, τα μικρά σου ΟΛΑ χαχαχα  :winky:  είναι πανέμορφα!!

----------


## μαρια ν

ΟΚ θα συνεχισω λοιπον να την λεω Μπριτζιτ μια και ειναι και ξανθια η μικρη μου,απλα ειπα για την μαμα γιατι πιστευα 
οτι ειχε μοιασειαπο τους γονεις της μια και οπατερας ειναι normal grey,για τογριζακι τι λετε?και αυτο κοριτσακι ειναι? 
η ειναι μικρο ακομα για να ξερουμε?

----------


## Kostakos

Ωραίο όνομα!! Να σου ζήσουν!!  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

*Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel*Αν διαβάσεις το παραπάνω άρθρο θα δεις ότι ένα θηλυκό κοκατίλ δε μπορεί να είναι φορέας μια φυλοσύνδετης μετάλλαξης, όπως το Lutino. Είτε το έχει στα γονίδιά του και αυτό φαίνεται, όπως η Μπριτζίτ σου, είτε δεν το έχει καθόλου, όπως η μαμά της.
Ο μπαμπάς όμως μπορεί να είναι φορέας όπως και έγινε στη δική σου περίπτωση. Δηλαδή ο αρσενικός σου έχει ένα μόνο γονίδιο Lutino(κρυφό) και ένα Normal Grey που είναι επικρατές και το βλέπουμε και στην εμφάνισή του.. για να έχουμε ένα αρσενικό Lutino πρεπει και τα δύο γονίδια να έχουν επάνω τη μετάλλαξη.
Άρα στο λέω με σιγουριά πως από το μπαμπά της το πήρε και το ότι εκείνος ειναι Normal Grey δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο!
Τα γκρι πουλάκια σου δε μπορούμε να πούμε τι φύλο είναι, παρά μόνο αν αρχίσουν σε 1-2 μήνες να τραγουδάνε, ή στην πρώτη τους πτερόρροια με 100% σιγουριά!

----------


## μαρια ν

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ βικυ για την κατατοπιστικοτατη απαντηση σου ,οποτε σε ολες τις γεννες οταν θα βλεπω λουτινακι θα ξερω οτι ειναι κοριτσακι σωστα?

----------


## vicky_ath

Να'σαι καλά Μαρία!! Ναι όσα θα σου βγουνε σαν τη μικρούλα θα είναι κορίτσια!!!

----------


## Εφη

να σου ζήσουν!!!μ'αρέσει η φωτο με την μικρή να τα έχει αγκαλίτσα

----------

